# New online training vids



## Aaron Little (Dec 22, 2004)

I shot video last night for three different training vids to post here at Martial Talk. I wanted to do a poll so you could rank them in the order you want me to post them but.....well......I could not figure out how to do it. 

So just post your vote. When I get back from visiting family for Christmas I will get them edited and posted in order.

1) My Favorite Guard Pass

2) Basics of the Arm Drag

3) Basic mount escape for MMA


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> I shot video last night for three different training vids to post here at Martial Talk. I wanted to do a poll so you could rank them in the order you want me to post them but.....well......I could not figure out how to do it.
> 
> So just post your vote. When I get back from visiting family for Christmas I will get them edited and posted in order.
> 
> ...


 Ok, so here's my vote:  3, 1, 2

 Have a safe trip and a Merry Christmas!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Ceicei


----------



## cashwo (Dec 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> 1) My Favorite Guard Pass


Please!!!  BTW, your vids are great.


----------

